

Need technical co-founder for interest-based social network - mylogic
http://angel.co/mylogic

======
mylogic
I have more than idea - first prototypes done, NLP technology there, detailed
understanding of the product and interest from Ron Conway and co-investment
commitment from one of VC in Silicon Valley. I'm very close to seed financing.
I don't need programmer, I already have team of 3 people. I need strong
ideological technical co-founder who can manage technical team and deliver
final products. I offer equity and my strong commitment. My backgrounds are
physics, cs, economics. Send me mail ikhmel at gmail.com

------
epicureanideal
So you have an idea and you want a programmer to make it happen. What terms
are you offering? Most programmers have their own ideas they could work on,
y'know.

